# tumour?



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

one of my mice has developed a big round bump coming out of her neck. theres no cuts or saws on it. its just a bump. 
is it likely to be cancer or is there anything else it could be?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi George. 
It could also be a haematoma.

I found once, what I assumed to be a tumour, right where you said on the neck of a mouse. I autopsied the mouse to find no tumour, but a very big build up of blood.

Either way, I don't suppose the prognosis is great.

x


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can try sticking the mass with an 18 gage needle. This will make a large enough hole to let you know what's inside. If you get white goo, it's probably a cyst, or an infection. If you get lots of very very dark blood, it could be a hematoma. If you get little, or no blood, and no white stuff, it is most likely cancer. ):

This is the most effective way to find out. The mice don't notice the needle so much, and as long as they are mildly handle-able, you should be able to do this with no trouble.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys  thats helped a lot


----------

